# Is it permissible to sell food made at home through online?



## arshadazad (Sep 28, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 

I would like to know if it's permissible to sell food made at home through online in Dubai?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No. you would need all sorts of health clearances and to see anything inside the UAE, you would need a licence.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Nope. You'd need health, safety, hygiene certificates and permissions from the municipality. Also a trade license and you'd have to be a registered company.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

But people sell home made chutneys and jams at craft fairs? So how does that work then?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> But people sell home made chutneys and jams at craft fairs? So how does that work then?


The entity allowing the sales of such things at those events takes responsibility for it. 

Selling food online from your home is whole different matter. First off, you're running a commercial business from a residential property - puts you in breach of your tenancy contract.

Also who's guaranteeing the hygiene of food preparation areas etc?

It's a massive no no.


----------



## Aliz (Apr 5, 2012)

many housewives do sell homemade food to people, lunchbox service style, through word of mouth though not online or open advertising. Wonder if anyone ever got caught and what would be the action taken against them!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Aliz said:


> many housewives do sell homemade food to people, lunchbox service style, through word of mouth though not online or open advertising. Wonder if anyone ever got caught and what would be the action taken against them!


Fines!


----------



## Aliz (Apr 5, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Fines!



hmm.. how much though !


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Aliz said:


> many housewives do sell homemade food to people, lunchbox service style, through word of mouth though not online or open advertising. Wonder if anyone ever got caught and what would be the action taken against them!


I just got the most amazing homemade lechon delivered. PM me if any of you want details.


----------



## mcams82 (Aug 20, 2017)

A lot of the home made food is much better than the food from the restaurants


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

mcams82 said:


> A lot of the home made food is much better than the food from the restaurants


Yeah and that's fine....but do it legally!

Say you order some of this wonderful homemade food, but then, get food poisoning - you have NO come back.


----------

